# Gallery > Finished Maps >  The Carter Estate (isometric map)

## JogBrogzin

Here is my isometric map of the Carter Estate (a submission by my patron Eric M). It's filled with mystery, secrets and dread. My favourite room is the abandoned children's playroom in the attic. Reminds me of the 1989 classic "The Woman in Black"... that gave me nightmares.

Hand drawn and inked on mixed media paper
Pens: Copic Multiliners 0.03 & 0.1
Shaded in photoshop

----------


## Arimel

That looks amazing! The level of detail, even down to the deer mount on the wall and things to cover the shelves. I do find it a bit creepy though that there is a kid in one of the windows in the outside view of the house but they are gone when you look at the inside...
What size of paper were you drawing on?

----------


## JogBrogzin

I forgot about that kid lol. Yes that is creepy, I love those sorts of ghost stories. It's an A4 page

----------

